# What oil paint to use



## chrism (Jun 28, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I want to try the Bob Ross wet on wet painting technique but my funds for art supplies are limited. What is a good oil paint (other than the Bob Ross brand) that will work well for this type of painting? I understand there are many grades of paint from student to artist professional. I really don't know the difference of the two or which would be better so any advice would be appreciated. I know that not everyone is a fan of the Bob Ross method, but having no real artistic talent I figure that with practice I might be able to produce something passable for art sometime in the future.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have watched Bob Ross for ever and still love watching him from the DVD's I have of his work...Wet on Wet painting can pretty much be done with any grade paint and of course you always want to get the best that you are able to afford at the time. I paint with Windsor & Newton artists' grad paint but the student grade is fine and pretty much any other paint can be used. The paint from Wal Mart is a good starter paint but I would spend the money to get the liquid white that is required to paint in this method. 

To save a bit of money on canvas you could use the canvas paper or use the canvas pads to explore this method, but you really don't get the same effect until you paint on stretched canvas. 

You really don't need all of the colors either to get the same results, in my oils I use only five colors, Titanium white, Cadmium Yellow Pale, Alizarin Crimson Permanent, Ultramarine Blue and Burnt Umber. 

You may find this site helpful and interesting, It is the Carder Method and I have been using this method along with my own twist for my portraits and still Life...http://www.drawmixpaint.com/


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

Daler-Rowney Georgian Oil Paint.


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

By uses of oil paint Certain differences are also visible in the sheen _,its _ depending on the _oil_.So, An artist might _use_ several different _oils....._


----------



## Jewel Carina (Sep 13, 2013)

All I know about Bob Ross paints is that they are very stiff. If you find paints of another brand that are very stiff too, they will likely work for this technique just as well.


----------



## daniellemorrison (Dec 23, 2013)

At this time many brands of oil paint in the market, the most basic collection of oil paints including the cadmium, yellow, yellow ochre, cadmium red, alizarin arimson, ultramarine blue, titanium white and mark black, you can make and use a combination of all of these color. You always buy a large tube of color and avoid buying students sets of paints.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Again Steve has nothing to contribute. Every post he has made is an advertisement.


----------



## Billycamryn (Apr 3, 2014)

I have very good collection of Oil paints like Charvin Professional, LUKAS Oil Colors and Mediums, SoHo Urban Artist Oil Colors and Sets and Bob Ross. I recommend checking out some online stores and check the price. There is always some good deal. I usually buy my art supplies online from JerrysArtarama.
here is the link: http://www.jerrysartarama.com


----------

